# Dave Platt - ex Jebsens.



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anybody know the whereabouts of Dave Platt - an old shipmate from my days in the North Sea with Jebsens? 

I sailed with Dave - who was Chief Mate - on the Clydenes and Clarkenes around '77 to '79. Originally from Plymouth, Dave lived in Honiton (Devon) at the time. He must have left the sea now as he did manage to contact me around 1985 asking for a character reference for his new employment ashore - we've lost contact since.

Any snippets of info would be much appreciated.

Cheers 4 now,

Steve.


----------



## Hillview (Jun 16, 2006)

*D.Platt*

Last I heard he was Harbourmaster on the south coast.
I will try and get further information later this week


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

That's brill - much appreciated.

Regards,

Steve.


----------



## Moulder (Aug 19, 2006)

Message for Hillview.

Following your tip-off I've traced him - many thanks. I'll send you a PM

Thanks again,

Steve.


----------

